# Please positive vibes for my baby



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I went into the shed today and there were only 5 who greeted me...should be six. Long search later I found her lying limp under the hutch.

Got emergency vet appt who suggested her being pts. I rang Lil_Miss cos I hate them there...she advised me so I insisted on the streroid injection and anti-bs though he has not given me those grrr!

He yelled at me for being on the phone. GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

Anyways on getting her home she has been given some of Saffy's anti-bs and about 60mils of Recovery food and about 15mils of water. She even picked her head up for a while. She is lying down...am letting her rest for a bit.

Any other advice? Lil_Miss suggested tomato juice for floppy bunnies so am getting some bought in for me later.

Please positive vibes for my baby.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv got everything crossed for you hun shes too beautiful to not pull through

the attitude of that vet was appauling though  obviously under the impression that its only a rabbit


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I have everything crossed for you hun, I can't believe the attitude of the vet personally I would report him :cursing:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I have everything crossed for you hun, I can't believe the attitude of the vet personally I would report him :cursing:


Once she is better we are going to go in and make a complaint together!!

She is sitting up!!!!!!!! I mean still little floppy but now got some strength to hold herself!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

GUYS LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am sorry for quality as it isn't brill light! but look what greeted me when i came up last!! This is the bunny who couldn't move a muscle beyond her face!!!!!!



















Not in the clear I don't think but I think she is certainly improving!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aaawww stay strong little bunny
Sending *get well* vibes for her x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww YAY i am SO SO SO SO SO SO pleased for you!!!!! come on bunny! you can fight this, show that arse of a vet what your made of!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

YAY I am so happy she is improving


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She's eaten pellets, a small carrot, drumk (a little on her own) and pooped 

She is now HOPPING!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly she's recovered!! Am so relieved!! Thank you everyone for your wonderful advice and positive vibes!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

niki87 said:


> She's eaten pellets, a small carrot, drumk (a little on her own) and pooped
> 
> She is now HOPPING!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly she's recovered!! Am so relieved!! Thank you everyone for your wonderful advice and positive vibes!!


That is fantastic news


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That is fantastic news


I know!! I really wanted to help her but I did think she was dying!! Am so relieved I kept her with us!!!!!!!

Next port of call os going to be to find out what was wrong with her. Am wondering if it was heat stroke?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally I think it is maybe more likely to be a problem with her producing VitB or similar, I don't think heat stroke would have presented itself with the symptoms she had


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I think it is maybe more likely to be a problem with her producing VitB or similar, I don't think heat stroke would have presented itself with the symptoms she had


Oh yeah Lil_Miss did say about the VitB thing. Do I have to get supplements for her then? Or will it just flare up every so often


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh yeah Lil_Miss did say about the VitB thing. Do I have to get supplements for her then? Or will it just flare up every so often


That I don't know hun, it could have been a one off or it could be something that will need managing 

I would be tempted to chat with your vet to see what they say (obviously not the idiot from last night :cursing


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That I don't know hun, it could have been a one off or it could be something that will need managing
> 
> I would be tempted to chat with your vet to see what they say (obviously not the idiot from last night :cursing


Yeah defs!! Thank you so much. Had to leave her today...but she is fully recovered I think. Doesn't even seem weak in anything now.

Not that I am rushing her!!!.....but at what point is she OK to go back in with others? Wait till I get a diagnosis? Or been well a little longer? Or she OK to go back in with her mum dad and sisters?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would keep her on her own for a day or 2 longer hun, just to be sure sges eating and poo ing fine, i would also keep her on the baytril for a 5 day course just to be sure.

im pretty sure its vit B related, but its better to be safe then sorry

im so so so pleased for you though hun! 
now to lodge a formal complaint against that vet!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i would keep her on her own for a day or 2 longer hun, just to be sure sges eating and poo ing fine, i would also keep her on the baytril for a 5 day course just to be sure.
> 
> im pretty sure its vit B related, but its better to be safe then sorry
> 
> ...


Am starting to wonder if she got stuck under the hutch and either went into shock or dehydration?? Just looking online. Would also explain the quick recovery thats all. Can you test the VitB deficiency thing?

Thanks hun!!!!!!

I will be lodging a complaint definitely.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

glad she is on the mend 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

How is she doing now?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She has fully recovered and I am going to put her out with her sisters now  I can't believe it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

fantastic hun, so so so pleased you didnt listen to that vet, have you been and complained yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> fantastic hun, so so so pleased you didnt listen to that vet, have you been and complained yet?


Not yet...didn't want to jynx us lol! It is mainly down to you...he may have actually convinced me that I was being cruel keeping her alive! So really she has you to thank for being alive.

Just to make you blush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Not yet...didn't want to jynx us lol! It is mainly down to you...he may have actually convinced me that I was being cruel keeping her alive! So really she has you to thank for being alive.
> 
> Just to make you blush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats not true hun, you didnt want what the vet said to be true, thats why you rang me

but you did manage to make me blush saying that :lol:

i think shes safely out the woods now, i would write a formal letter of complaint up, and take it with you to the vets, complain to them in person, and then give them the letter to give to the relevant person


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thats not true hun, you didnt want what the vet said to be true, thats why you rang me
> 
> but you did manage to make me blush saying that :lol:
> 
> i think shes safely out the woods now, i would write a formal letter of complaint up, and take it with you to the vets, complain to them in person, and then give them the letter to give to the relevant person


Yeah defs going to


----------

